# driver para display 7 segmentos con dos 74138 en cascada



## alesu166 (Jun 2, 2014)

buenas gente queria saber si me podrian ayudar a ver como armar un circuito driver para un display de 7 segmentos con dos decodificadores 74HC138 en cascada (4->16), ya hice uno pero no funciona, ya lo simule y en el simulador funcionaba bien pero no se por que no anda en la protoboard. cualquier ayuda se agradece


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2014)

¿Y no será mejor usar un decodificador para 7 segmentos?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 2, 2014)

no se si lo usas para multiplexar varios displays 
yo he multiplexado 7 displays con el 74ls138

pero!

en la simulacion el pin15 o el dato 0 siempre esta prendido por que en el proteus si lo simula 
pero como todo no hay miel sobre hojuelas

lo que pasa es que el 000 es el bit 1
estara prendido si quieres apagarlo

por eso hay que desplazarlo 1 bit :/ otra cosa hay que tener en cuenta los ENABLES donde los mandaras si a tierra o a VCC para que te entregue a la salida un 1 logico

eso es lo que tambien puede hacer que falle


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 2, 2014)

Publica tu circuito que usas. Mira aquí te dejo una posible conexión en cascada


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola

Probablemente el originador de este tema ya no le interese. No ha respondido hasta hoy: 05/jun/2014 12:56:36
Para que no se vea “Inconcluso” me permito participar.

El circuito que presento no es mi diseño, alguien lo dejó por aquí. Es el que presento.

El titulo de este tema es:
driver para display 7 segmentos con dos 74138 en cascada
como ya no ha respondido nada el originador voy a suponer algunas cosas.
Busca un circuito manejador (Driver) para Displays de 7 segmentos que sea elaborado con 2 IC’s 74138 conectados en cascada.

En circuito que se mira en la imagen adjunta cumple en algo los requerimientos de alesu166; probablemente le sirva para continuar con su proyecto. Si no, a alguien más le podría servir.
El archivo que está comprimido en el ZIP adjunto fue desarrollado con el SoftWare CircuitMaker

Éste más bien es un decodificador de binario natural (5 BIT’s) a BCD 2 dígitos.

Espero que a alguien le sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alesu166 (Jun 5, 2014)

disculpen que les responda tan tarde, pero hay veces que la cosa se puede poner peluda y complicada.
 Desde ya les estoy muy agradecido por toda la ayuda.


----------

